# Sputnik Sinkers



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone know of someplace local, (pensacola/gulf breeze) that sells sputnik sinkers? I'll I can find are on line.

Thanks,

Fish-E


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze usually has them. Academy carries them as well


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have plenty here.....but we're in OB


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

I went to hot spots and Achademy and no love. Achademy had the wired sinkers but only in 8oz and 2 oz? Hot spots had one size of the wire ones but they were 6oz. I was looking for 3-5oz's. Thanks Chris if i'm in OB anytime soon i'll def stop by.

I just put braided line on my surf poll and it seems that the sputnik sinkers are the only things that will keep it in place. It works great, because you can feel every little nibble plus it slices the waves like "butta". I'll keep looking.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Kmart in Milton.


----------

